# Bow Stand when there are not trees



## Kitchen Pass

Our Uvalde lease does not afford many sizeable trees to place good stands. We end up looking like an olive stuck on top of a tooth pick due to the small size. The Texas persimons and small mesquites offer heavy cover but at ground level we get busted.

Over the years we have tried various stands with burlap, nettings, and that army camo netting but nothing holds up to the sun or weather over a season. This year I went a different route - palm leaves. They don't rot fast and last several seasons. The challenge was to create an elevated frame which to hunt that looked natural.

Here is how it went together. 10' tower with a cattle panel bonnet over the top with a back wall and partial front. Tower was placed in the field, leveled, and guidewired down. The rear has a ladder that leads to a chair that can turn and allow left or right handed shooting.

Next step was to tie the palms in rows to the framework, starting bottom to top. It did require many palms. Once all the palms were on I painted with spray paint to "black-out" the inside. Once the rain hit the palms they really settled down and conformed more to the frame curves (not shown in the photos). I don't have a picture of the completed front - only a hole about 12" X 16" exist after all the palms went on.

The palms are getting a weathered look and some mildewing but look natural. The deer are accustomed to the rustling of the palms on windy days and you can get away with some noise as a result. You can get away with a lot of movement - just wear black. If you tie the palms dense enough it also is dry inside on rainy days.

We call it the Tiki Hut.


----------



## 21shallow

*stands*

Great idea, my have to steal it.


----------



## sotexhookset

That's pretty cool man.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

I did not mention I used the common Saw Palms. I cut the stem about 2" from the begginning of the fan and drilled a hole in the center of the thick remaining 2" part. I tied to the panel with tie wire. I started with green palms.

I did split the ridges of each palm to make them lay flatter. Very time consuming but it just looks better, more grassy. The fibers are super strong. After that I hung them to dry out. I did this over a course of months until I had enough to cover the frame.

The palms will last for years.


----------



## cajunasian

That's a good idea. But how do you keep buzzards from nesting in it during the off season?


----------



## txjustin

I like it. What size tubing did you use?


----------



## Kitchen Pass

1.25" tubbing for legs, 1" for braces, 1.25 angle for bonnet. You can use what you want as long as it has the strength you require.

Not sure about the buzzards, have not faced that issue yet. I suspect an owl may find an offseason home sooner.


----------



## SpecTakleLure

Nice stand... I have used that type wire to make ground blinds from. Palmettos and tie wire added and the stand is almost rain proof.


----------



## Trouthunter

Great idea and concept; Great Job!

TH


----------



## Calfroper81

That's freaking awesome bow blind. Love it great job!!!


----------



## altez

Creative! I like!


----------



## peckerwood

I like building stands and feeders as much as the hunting.I'm about to start building some stands and don't even have a whitetail lease anymore.Just like doing it.


----------



## Aggie_bowtech

That's awesome!!! Here's what I built. 

It's collapsible so I can set it up and tear it down myself and it fits in the back of my truck. 
I did wood and carpet floor. The floor is 3' x 3' sections for a 6' x 6' base.


----------



## Seachaser

We hunt in Ozona, same issue no trees big enough. We build the same stands but use carpet and not palm leaves, on the ground though. i've had deer walk up and look in to see if anyone was home. Sweet stands!!!!


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Worked so well last season I added another this year.


----------



## Main Frame 8

Do you have a floor or just up the ladder and into the seat? Did you consider a tarp under the palms to stay dry when raining? 

Either way, nice set-up.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Main Frame 8 said:


> Do you have a floor or just up the ladder and into the seat? Did you consider a tarp under the palms to stay dry when raining?
> 
> Either way, nice set-up.


Just up the ladder and into the seat. There are footrails on both sides.

No need for tarp, palms wick the water pretty good and you stay dry.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Kitchen Pass said:


> Worked so well last season I added another this year.


Finally got a good test at 20 yards with some goods eyes. Never saw me getting away with a lot of movement.


----------



## cva34

*Blind*

Pit blind work OK if terrain is suitable and Land owner OK..Wet Y can be bad...O yes I like the Cattle panel Tower too!


----------



## troutsupport

Looks killer. If you get something from your blind post it up.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

troutsupport said:


> Looks killer. If you get something from your blind post it up.


Will do, but that something has to be "just right" - I am lazy and don't want to mess with it unless deemed worthy...... I am not that mad at them anymore.


----------

